# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Method 'Document' of object 'IWebBrowser2'failed

## Devinaresh

I have written a macro which is used to navigate to specific URL and retrieve the required table content to excel sheet. It was running fine in excel 2007/IE7 without any error, but the same while running in excel 2010/IE8 getting the error as "Method 'Document' of object 'IWebBrowser2'failed " and "Automation error The interface is unknown".
 Any one help me out. what changes need to be done or any references need to added ?

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Devinaresh, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

